# My new band!



## MAISO (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys I'm pretty new here, I apologize that my second post on sevenstring is to promote my band =P. I will definitely be posting here a lot in my spare time though! Anyways, if any of you want to check out some new music, here's my band; 

Arcana | Facebook

Feel free to post your bands here too


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome!

So how was the recording made?

Also which instrument are you playing?


----------



## Pchink (Oct 16, 2011)

I liked it man, your signer somewhat reminds me of the old singer from Beheading of a King. Production is good, did you guys do it yourselves ?

Keep it up! I'll check your FB from time to time for new songs


----------



## MAISO (Oct 16, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Welcome!
> 
> So how was the recording made?
> 
> Also which instrument are you playing?



For the recording, our producer used: an Axe Fx Ultra (which he barely used though :S D: ) Cubase 5, a Presonus 11 rack (I think) and some other stuff I can't quite remember. I want to start doing the recordings myself though, so I can be a perfectionist about everything, haha.

I'm playing guitar in the recording. I wrote the drums too, but they're midi so that doesn't really count. I wrote the bass too, but again, midi =P.


----------



## MAISO (Oct 16, 2011)

Pchink said:


> I liked it man, your signer somewhat reminds me of the old singer from Beheading of a King. Production is good, did you guys do it yourselves ?
> 
> Keep it up! I'll check your FB from time to time for new songs



Thank you =3, agreed, his lows are pretty similar, and what! There's actually someone from MTL here, haha, sweet. No, unfortunately, I wish i was that good. I'll have some recordings up in the near future done by me though. My friend tracked it and did a decent job! He's just got really nice gear though, to be honest, the guy who mixed and mastered it is the one with talent .

I will, awesome that means a lot dude =], if you have a band or some kind of project, post a link here! I'd be happy to listen to it.


----------



## Pchink (Oct 16, 2011)

MAISO said:


> Thank you =3, agreed, his lows are pretty similar, and what! There's actually someone from MTL here, haha, sweet. No, unfortunately, I wish i was that good. I'll have some recordings up in the near future done by me though. My friend tracked it and did a decent job! He's just got really nice gear though, to be honest, the guy who mixed and mastered it is the one with talent .
> 
> I will, awesome that means a lot dude =], if you have a band or some kind of project, post a link here! I'd be happy to listen to it.



Yeah there's too few of us Montrealers around here 

I'm in a band called Curism, we do a mix of alternative/metal, and we have a chick singing, it's really more mellow than your style though!

We just launched our first full length, it's available for free on our website, check it out if you'd like!

Curism - Official website

Cheers!


----------



## MAISO (Oct 16, 2011)

Pchink said:


> Yeah there's too few of us Montrealers around here
> 
> I'm in a band called Curism, we do a mix of alternative/metal, and we have a chick singing, it's really more mellow than your style though!
> 
> ...



Hey it's not what I generally listen to, but I can dig it. Is it you composing and playing guitar? Very tasteful! I'll like it on Facebook haha =]. You should make a Bandpage on your FB page too, would help I think?


----------



## Pchink (Oct 16, 2011)

MAISO said:


> Hey it's not what I generally listen to, but I can dig it. Is it you composing and playing guitar? Very tasteful! I'll like it on Facebook haha =]. You should make a Bandpage on your FB page too, would help I think?



I play lead guitars, the bass player and I composed the songs, I did about half of them and he did the others. And thanks for the like I appreciate it! 

Do you guys have shows lined up or are you waiting to get a bass player ?


----------



## MAISO (Oct 17, 2011)

Pchink said:


> I play lead guitars, the bass player and I composed the songs, I did about half of them and he did the others. And thanks for the like I appreciate it!
> 
> Do you guys have shows lined up or are you waiting to get a bass player ?



Good stuff, no problem dude. We don't have any shows just yet, but they will come once our EP is finished. I have 3 other songs besides Force of Nature that are almost done being written. I've been so busy with work I haven't had time to write or record much, but I'll make time soon ;D.

How 'bout your band? Any shows coming up?


----------

